# Powered Speaker for Build Time Lapse capture



## tezz (May 11, 2011)

Soon to build a home with dedicated HT. There's a number of treatments designed to be included.
I'd like to start doing doing Time Lapse Snapshots during the build with REW, starting from Drywall, and at each stage of finishing treatment builds.
I don't want to risk using one of the end system speakers during construction.

So I'm looking for specs or recommendations of a suitably sturdy "reference" powered speaker to use. 
Got a month or 2 till I start, enough to hunt for used items.
Would re-purpose later for outdoor or garage use.

It obviously can't be in the monitor wall, but imagine up in the 1st 1/4 space. 

Mostly plan to use for historical purposes, but valuable to illustrate the effect of each stage of treatment and realize it will be quite different to testing of the completed installation.

Any hints appreciated. 

ECM8000 + ART Mic Pre. REW, FMPro, iOS Audiotest w/ Cal Mic. iMac :huh:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

tezz said:


> Mostly plan to use for historical purposes, but valuable to illustrate the effect of each stage of treatment and realize it will be quite different to testing of the completed installation.


You didn’t say what kind of acoustics measurements you’re going to be using, but accurate frequency response is not necessary for any acoustics-related measurements, except waterfalls. So nothing “reference” is needed; any decent speaker will do. The only important factor is that the same speaker should be used from start to finish. If you're looking for something that will hold up to being schlepped around in the back of a truck for the duration of the project, look at a small powered PA speaker.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## tezz (May 11, 2011)

Hi Wayne,
Thanks for the advice, in line with what I had been hoping for.
Will wait till the install of the Adams for full on waterfall analysis.
T


----------

